# i have a 3 yr old Quakor



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have a 3 yr old Quakor parrot called Peanut.
Does anyone know on here what the avereage age is for birds to start talking as he is only just starting to talk freqently but he doesn't say alot, he thinks he's a dog and barks along with the gang when they start up.
heres a pic of him









he also has a tendany to hump everything at this time of year to which can be a bit annoying lol.

take care

Sarah


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Its hard to say when they will start talking as Bobby my oldie grey hardly says anything and didnt start untill he was around 15 yrs old where as Jimmy my other one started talking at 6 months old and now at 3 yrs old he can say hundreds of words and can call every one of the dogs by their name.


----------

